# So quiet you could hear a pin drop!



## 1wildchild

I hope that means all of you ladies are out enjoying summer! I've been out on the DR a couple times. Caught some nice Walleye and a big ole Sheepshead. LOL at least I was out there.


----------



## Wolf_Dancer34

Hello *1wildchild*,
It has been a very busy busy summer for myself. Tons of hours at work. Trying to build a bird pen, fix the stupid driveway that has washed away, running the dog--trying to get ready for a new lil puppy that is coming....looking for new deer hunting/grouse areas etc. etc. etc. so not much time to hang out on the computer.

But nice to see you post all the same.

WD


----------



## autumnlovr

I'm around....not doing much fun stuff...getting ready for hip replacement surgery on Sept. 9th. 
I did get to the range last weekend. Took one of my ex-coworkers out, she's interested in learning to shoot. We gave her a safety overview and then started her shooting. She loved the Ruger 10-22 (22LR), had fun with the Beretta CX4 Storm (9mm), but didn't want to shoot the TC Contender G2 in 30-30. As a newby.....I can't blame her, it does spit fire & jump a bit. She also like the Sig P226 (9mm) and my favorite Sig P239 in .40 cal. That's all the guns I took out, figured I'd have at least a couple hours work cleaning afterwards. She does want to try a revolver but the only one I have is pretty darned heavy....it's a .38/.357 but longer barreled with a scope. I use it for hunting. I guess I'll have to get one of our other buddies to come along & bring some different guns!
Anyone else doing fun stuff?


----------



## RIVER LADY

Just been working and fishing every chance I get. Been doing good on the bass, a couple walleye and even a couple good northern pike to boot. Other then that, just trying to stay cool waiting on the salmon run. Can't wait to hit that pier head.


----------



## sfw1960

Well Barb, it was quiet - but your stirred up RL....
:lol:
I am about DONE with this heat!!
I will only go fishing at night for a while, unless a bass tourney payout seems to be an _excessively _large one...
:evilsmile


----------



## RIVER LADY

I'm easily stimulated!! :evil:


----------



## 2PawsRiver

It's summertime, they should be cooking for their men and cleaning house......oh and popping out babies.........poke, poke......:evil:


----------



## sfw1960

Ooooooooooohhhh boy.....

Mark, you better ....

*DUCK!!*


:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'm *easily *too...
Easily amused, that is!!

:evilsmile


----------



## RIVER LADY

2PawsRiver said:


> It's summertime, they should be cooking for their men and cleaning house......oh and popping out babies.........poke, poke......:evil:


 
 And you men should be washing and waxing our truck and boat, organizing our fishing tackle, and preparing to take your woman fishing. Then, clean the fish and cook it on the grill. Poke Poke. :evil::lol:


----------



## sfw1960

:tsk:

Just like a woman, asking to have the fish grilled, when you KNOW it's going for a swim in 30 weight!
:lol:


----------



## mfs686

RIVER LADY said:


> and preparing to take your woman fishing. Then, clean the fish and cook it on the grill. Poke Poke. :evil::lol:


 
Do it all the time.....


----------



## RIVER LADY

mfs686 said:


> Do it all the time.....


Then you are a good man!


----------



## 1wildchild

RIVER LADY said:


> Then you are a good man!


or a good liar . We lost power for most of the week. Too hot to fish. I'm ready to go out again now that it has cooled down so much LOL


----------



## RIVER LADY

1wildchild said:


> or a good liar .
> 
> 
> Barb! It is not nice to call some one a liar. :tsk:
> 
> He can be a legend in his own mind any time he wants to.. :lol:


----------



## mfs686

RIVER LADY said:


> 1wildchild said:
> 
> 
> 
> or a good liar .
> 
> 
> Barb! It is not nice to call some one a liar. :tsk:
> 
> He can be a legend in his own mind any time he wants to.. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buwhahahahahahaha.....
> 
> Actually the ex never thougt I was a good man. Probably because she didn't like fish. :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## RIVER LADY

mfs686 said:


> RIVER LADY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buwhahahahahahaha.....
> 
> Actually the ex never thougt I was a good man. Probably because she didn't like fish. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## wyldkat49766

I had my shots for my Fibro on the 11th in GR, went to a cousins wedding later that week on the 14th in Ypsi, came home to what had been a loooong power outtage that cost us most of 1 freezer and all of the rest. Thankfully we had no defrosted the one freezer so the 2 inches of ice helped. We still lost a LOT of meat including venison and fish. And then we STILL had to defrost it to get the bad meat out and OMG the smell of that stuff. Glad hubby has a stronger stomach than I do. 

Add to that I took 2 Boy Scouts to summer camp 24 - 30 at PBSR in Rose City where I was the acting scoutmaster for them. We hooked up with Troop 604 from Mt Pleasant to give me my 2 adults in camp and had a long but almost too short week. 

And as much as I was banned via hubby and wasn't going to, I went down the zip line again. However, April came down the landing and caught me in a big bear hug so I only ended up with a small scrape on the back of my heel.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Well, Kat. You have been a busy girl. 

However, I did chuckle when I envisioned you ripping down that line. I would have loved to see the look on your face.:lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766

The zipping is fun, its just the landings that I do not get along with too well. I was on the Scoutmaster zip and one thing that they tell all the guys is to 'make sure all your furniture is in the front'. Well Nic forgot that we were supposed to do a Tarzan yell over line 1 until most of the group were thru. Well Bob, the Scoutmaster from 604, did a yell. However, it started off weak and then got a bit higher pitched. His 'furniture' was not fully in the front he commented when he landed. At least half of the guys double checked their furniture.

On Friday I was on landing helping with the 'Natomi' zip. Natomi is the boys that are in their first year of scouting and tend to be smaller. Some of them are under the 90 lbs required to do zip lines 1 -3. But line 4 is a bit more forgiving with the weight. Nic was able to reach out and grab them with just 1 arm and no trouble. 1 boy tho, WOW. As he was zipping across I commented that 'I thought the girls were done', and Nic replied, " so did I". That boy hit a LOUD HIGH pitch on that cross over. And then as soon as he was unhooked he wanted to go again. lol


----------



## RIVER LADY

Sounds like alot of fun. I'm glad we don't have to make sure our "furniture" is positioned right before we do things. lol That one had to hurt.......ALOT!! :yikes: I've had a bad experience on a water slide going head first....Yeah, not a goot idea. Chest makes for a bumpy ride....and attempting to reposition them, could get you whiplash.:lol:


----------

